# carabelle



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Have decided to try something other then destin this april.Do any of you have any advice for the dog island carabelle area.Any info would be very helpful like spot to fish and area to look for bait.Will be fishing inshore and offshore to 25miles.THANKS


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't fished down there much but you might not find the offshore fishing as good in Carrabelle compared to Destin. The continental shelf is a lot larger and shallower the farther east you go.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Ironically, we are moving from Apalachee Bay west to Port St. Joe. We fished the area with a bay boat and fished around Dog Island Reef which is just north of Dog Island. Caught trout and spanish. Also, trolled outside of the pass between Dog Island and Little St. Georgia Island and picked up some kings and some very nice spanish. I saw your post about not enjoying trolling though. One thought -- check out the fishing forum at bigbendfishing.net. That has some great folks on it that fish primarily Apalachee Bay.

I was curious where you might live as I might have an interest in making an offer on your lures. Are you in the Pensacola area. Send me a pm if you wish.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The area is a good fishery. Trout, reds, gag grouper and tarpon(come summer time). As far as offshore goes. Its a lot of trolling stretch 25's and knowing the right places to do so. The cobia do show up around that time, but its hard to target them that far east. Your best bet would be huge trout and reds on the flats. April is one of the best times to drift the flats near there and Lanark. Popping cork with what ever soft bait you like will produce. Spend time setting up good drifts near the sand/breaker bars east of dog island and west of alligator point. Good luck. If you still have a choice, I would look into Cape San Blas and Port St.Joe area, they have better bottom fishing and still great flats fishing, actually my personal opinion is both are better in Cape/St. Joe. Tight Lines.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for all info do not have choice at this point have rented house on water in lanark,so sounds like im in the right area. is there any area to catch bait that is better than the next.


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, finally can post about my home turf!!! Okay if you want to catch fish and not go fishing, use a medium action rod, spinning reel, with white stren braid. Use about 2-3 feet of 20-25 lb fluorocarbon leader with a uni knot. use a 1/8th oz to 1/4 oz red or yellow jighead, sometimes a white jighead will work. Get a bucket of 3" new penny gulp shrimp, or the blood red ones, if the water is really red, use the blood red one. Alligator shoals is going to be your best bet for reds, trout, and other fish. Get out at the butt crack of dawn, and cast as far as you can. do not use a popping cork!!!! big mistake for that area! Use a fast jigging retrieve, popping your rod tip up and down short and fast, almost violent, and do not stop reeling while doing this! Tell me how it goes. If you want offshore, you have Yamaha reef, and the "K" tower all within reach, and they are both proven fish grounds. Yamaha reef alot of times you can't keep the AJ's off your hook!

I also think the Black drum and starting their big run in apalachicola bay. Try bottom fishing underneath the apalachicola bridge. use only live shrimp!


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for your post I cant wait to get down and start fishing.Have all thing you talked about now will see if i know how to put fish in boat.Will post pictures when im back.


----------

